# CX5010 bootet nicht



## kschmeer (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

hat schon mal jemand das Phänomen gehabt, dass eine CX5010 nicht mehr bottet?
Nach einigem Ein- und Ausschalten, bootet sie dann doch.
Oder nach einiger Zeit Spannung anlassen, dann wieder aus- und einschalten.
So 100% reproduzieren konnten wir es noch nicht, wann sie tatsächlich wieder hochfährt und wann nicht.
Fakt ist, dass wir die letzten Tage Probleme haben, sie morgens eingeschalten zu bekommen.
Kennt jemand dieses Problem und weiß, woran es liegt?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Neals (23 Februar 2011)

Ich habe in meinem Büro auch einen CX5010 der ersten Versionen, dieses Phänomen ist jedoch noch nie aufgetreten.

Kannst du das eingrenzen? Ist das eher Hardware oder Software die nicht bootet? Mal ein neues Image probiert? Einfach Flash in PC und mit neuem Image vom ftp.beckhoff.com runterladen und drauf kopieren. Hast mal nen Panel angeschloßen ob das Bios anläuft?

Gruß, Neals


----------



## kschmeer (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ein Panel ist dran und der der Punkt ist genau das BIOS. Es läuft nicht an!
Er kommt somit garnicht so weit, auf die CF zuzugreifen.

Gruß, K.


----------



## Mario_K (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte ein ähnliches Verhalten mal bei einem CX1020. Nachdem ich einmalig die Biosbatterie draußen hatte ist er wieder normal gelaufen. Ich kann aber nicht sagen wie es beim 5010er aussieht und ob du an die Batterie überhaupt ran kommst.

Gruß, Mario


----------



## franzz (23 Februar 2011)

Ich kenne nur CX1010 und CX1100, die booten manchmal nicht, weil ihnen die Versorgungsspannung zu niedrig ist. Also von 24V auf 24,5V hochdrehen, dann ging es.


----------



## MarkusP (6 März 2011)

...und ich dachte schon das wäre nur bei mir. Kenne das Problem mit der zu niederen "Versorgungsspannung" auch bei den CP62, CP66 etc.

LG


----------



## Olleg (9 Januar 2016)

Hallo

mein cx5010 bootet nach einer Softwareänderung nicht mehr. 
Spannung ist Ok.
Power LED zeigt grün
TC LED blinkt beim Einschalten kurz blau und geht dann aus
HDD LED tut blinkt nicht

Die Steuerung meldet sich auch nicht am Netzwerk an.

Wie kann ich auf den Kontroller zu greifen? Und wie wieder starten?

Danke für jeden hinweis!


----------



## DiX (10 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

gibt es zum Thema hier neue Erkenntnisse?
Habe hier einen CX1010 der nicht mehr bootet.
PWR leuchtet grün
TC leuchtet blau
weiter passiert nichts keine LAN Aktivität, gar nichts.
Auf dem Display der Spannungsversorgung wird nur eine Zeile mit schwarzen Kästchen angezeigt.

Die bisher genannten Vorschläge neues Image, Pufferbattierie raus und rein sowie Versorgungsspannung erhöhen hat alles nichts gebracht.

leider kann ich auch keinen Bildschirm anschließen, da ich keine Schnittstelle an der Steuerung habe.
Für ein paar Tips wäre ich dankbar. 

Gruß DiX


----------



## Olleg (10 Februar 2016)

Mir konnte der Beckhoff support weiter helfen. Nach einer email mit der genauen Typenbezeichnung, bekam ich einen link zu einem image. Mit diesem konnte ich das System wieder im Auslieferungszustand booten. 

Versuch wenn du noch hast mit der Oginal CF Karte zu booten.
Vielleicht hat auch nur die Speicherkarte einen hau.

Viel Glück


----------



## mhatheuer (4 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
hatte auch das selbe Problem, CX5010 bootet nicht mehr, die POWER-LED leuchtet dauernd, die blaue TC LED leuchtet kurz beim Einschalten, erlischt aber dann wieder. Die anderen LEDs bleiben dunkel. Bei angeschlossenem Bildschirm kommt weder eine Fehlermeldung noch das BIOS.
Lösung war: die ELKOs im CX (2,7V / 10 Farad) waren defekt, ELKOs getausch, CX läuft wieder!!


----------



## Pippen (4 Oktober 2016)

@Dix
Hast Du das Problem lösen können?
Hast Du mal versucht per CerHost auf die Steuerung zu kommen?


----------



## Klingone22 (4 Oktober 2016)

Hi!

Wie alt war dein CX?

Danke,

Stefan


----------

